# Hey guys have a question that I hope you can answer



## superflybry86 (Jun 3, 2014)

Alright i know the whole construction business is slow right now, every trade is suffering, but I've finishing concrete for 5 years, 3 non union and 2 union, I got in as a Journey Men. I know a guy who is involved in the Painters/ allied trades union, and might have a chance of getting in. I'd go for Drywall Finisher, and i've seen your comments on how hard you guys work and i'm not saying drywall finishing is easy what so ever, but i've been getting some real ****ty Jobs and its very slow in my union plus we have to worry all the time about labors and Carpenters finishing concrete taking our work.. i'm just about sick of beating my body up.. I know i'd be taking a pay cut but not a massive one, we are at 30$ an hour, to have a chance to work indoors finishing drywall just seems really nice to me, and it seems like a thing I would enjoy, my question to all you guys is.. being Im a concrete finisher, would I be a good fit, and catch on to the trade fast, do you guys have steady work or is your union trade suffering bad to? 
I will appreciate every reply, please give me the truth good or bad
thanks guys


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

superflybry86 said:


> Alright i know the whole construction business is slow right now, every trade is suffering, but I've finishing concrete for 5 years, 3 non union and 2 union, I got in as a Journey Men. I know a guy who is involved in the Painters/ allied trades union, and might have a chance of getting in. I'd go for Drywall Finisher, and i've seen your comments on how hard you guys work and i'm not saying drywall finishing is easy what so ever, but i've been getting some real ****ty Jobs and its very slow in my union plus we have to worry all the time about labors and Carpenters finishing concrete taking our work.. i'm just about sick of beating my body up.. I know i'd be taking a pay cut but not a massive one, we are at 30$ an hour, to have a chance to work indoors finishing drywall just seems really nice to me, and it seems like a thing I would enjoy, my question to all you guys is.. being Im a concrete finisher, would I be a good fit, and catch on to the trade fast, do you guys have steady work or is your union trade suffering bad to?
> I will appreciate every reply, please give me the truth good or bad
> thanks guys


 
slow? well if your slow I know some of the concrete men around here get tile jobs.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Where I'm from drywall finishers make more than concrete finishers. I've done both trades. And drywall finish is easier on the body in some ways and harder on others. You'd be trading one pain for another. As far as union I've never been. I got on at a good company when I was young. My opinion is if you are good at what you do stay in that trade.


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

why not stick with something you know and expand it, like start doing custom concrete countertops, I hear those are expensive, or can you do the patios with the textured and stained concrete?
or do what I did, move from an expensive place like massachusetes where I couldn't find work, to an affordable place like Pittsburgh, where I have a ton of work


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I was in the tapesters union' was good for a time 

Let's just say, if u are saying its to harda life' steer clear from tape' my friend Moore has been found out to be elchapo' yep big kingpin' so there u have it ya might have a felony charge on you some day' it s that tuff, want recession proof hot' burning red lady' go. Medical


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

still waiting for it to slow down


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Computers been hacked on this site' later all


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I hear he's washing windows now.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

That worked sweet.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I hear he's washing windows now.
> View attachment 11642



Idont know anymoore


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

You couldn't pay me enough to work outside with big ass boots covered in mud and whatever else gets stuck to em. Along with being in the extreme temps, think I'd rather give bingo a go and hope to get lucky. Not saying I love everyday of being a board whore, but I dig it more than half the time, which to me ain't so bad. You'll def have aches and pains in the body, but that comes with all construction....unless you're the lazy GC type. 
Hell, give it a go, what do you have to lose?! And down the road if you get good and I mean good, not just someone who can slap up some mud and spray texture all over the place.....including themselves, you'll always have work. Properly finished drywall work is 
hard to come by. Just start looking at the walls in your house, or places you go to.


----------

